# The knife



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello,

It is quite obvious that many people in cy have plastic surgery.. is it cheaper than uk and is it good? Im thinking mainly about cosmetic dentistry but hey what the hell tell us about any other stuff you have had done anyway!

*i havent seen a thread like this one on here yet so should be interesting*

if people have the bottle to be honest that is......


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

As for cosmetic dentistry, I am not sure I would personally do it in Cyprus. My wife and I both had some dental work done between 3 different Paphos dentists and when we came back to the US and visited the dentist he showed us why most of it has to be redone and some of it is pretty evident. Yes, it was cheaper initially but now we are paying again to fix the mistakes! 
Anyway, as for other cosmetic stuff we know women who do botox in Paphos and are happy with it and others that have had various other parts lifted, expanded and/or removed but they all go to doctors in Nicosia mainly and occasionally we hear of some going to Limassol. No first hand experience to share though.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The dentist I use is not cheap but he is good. He is Cypriot but trained in Sheffield and often goes back to do more courses on new techniques etc.
I have used a less expensive dentist in the past but was not happy with what was done. In fact my current dentist has had to do remedial work on what the other dentist did. So I guess the thing is whether you can find a decent one or not. 

I can't answer for the plactic surgery and stuff. Not been brave enough to try it myself (yet)


----------

